# Got my buck



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I shot him on Saturday. He has 13 in horns and 7 inch bases w/ 6 inch cutters, his left side has an inch broken of the tip and the cutter he grosses 74 2/8. Its my first pronghorn, I had passed this buck on the opener due to a bad shot angle, I'm glad he give me a second chance. It was a 35 yd shot and he died 50 yds later.[attachment=0:3hyeydxd]lope 1.JPG[/attachment:3hyeydxd]


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Congratulations! Good looking goat.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice goat! Congrats! I am glad he gave you a second chance.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

NICE!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats nice buck.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats and good job !!

It's good to see a report from you bugchuker !!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, I wish I had more time to hunt, I'd put up more reports.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice buck, congratulations. We need some details. Spot and stalk, blind? I've been thinking that an archery antelope hunt would be fun, but have yet to try it.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice buck. 
And Jeff788, I would diffenently try it. It was the funnest hunt I have ever been on.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I wish I had a story of a great spot and stalk. I had taken my wife and daughter with me for the weekend because my daughter, who is 5, was dying to go camping. My plans were to go hunting while they stayed in camp and did whatever it is females do in camp while the men are hunting. Well we woke up on Saturday morning and all I heard was "its cold, I want to go home" and then my daughter started in as well, I guess her idea of camping was a little different than the real thing. So I cooked some breakfast and broke camp and told my wife I wanted to check out an area where I had seen some bucks on the opener. Once we got into that area I made her drive so I could watch for some animals, as soon as she started driving I seen a doe running around in circles, then I spotted the buck, he was running her pretty good. I told the wife "drive down the road and turn around, when we get back by the buck I'll hop out and try to get close enough for a shot" So we got there and I hoped out and got some sage brush in between us and kind of did a crouch walk for 10 yds to close the gap. As soon as I stood up the buck was watching me, I guessed 35 yds, held my 30 yd pin a little high and released the arrow, the rest is history. My wife had driven up the road a little ways and was watching the whole thing unfold, she was a little shook up at how fast this all happened, it all seemed like slow motion to me. After I let the buck lie for a while I got my daughter out of the truck and started "tracking" him, (I could see him from the truck) I told Afton follow the blood and keep looking ahead, in case he's standing there watching, well a few minutes later she yells "there he is" "I found him" she was quite proud of her tracking skills. It was great having them with me and a lot of fun teaching her to track.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great story there.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Just noticed in your picture, is that a Fred Bear Lightsout? 
Thats awesome your family got to witness that. My boy watched me take a deer on the rifle hunt last year and he still talks about how he helped gut and drag it. He can't understand why he can't hunt for himself though.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

It is a light out.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

bugchuker said:


> It is a light out.


Nice thats what I took mine with last year.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

nice job. how do those antelope taste??


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I just took him to the butcher today. I'll find out in a couple weeks.


----------



## hunterbumb (Jul 25, 2009)

Great Buck!


----------

